# A little confused cd33 and no period??



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

I am on cycle day 33 and have had no sign of my period..We are not ttc, but are not on any birth control except pull and pray..I have alot of cm but no blood. I don't keep track of my periods but I do know that usually if say my period is on the 14th one month, it is usually before the 14th the next month..Long cycle this month or could I be pg?? I know that I had my period on the 10th of October, I am not certain if that was my very first day or if it was one of the first few days..


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

It's hard to say. Could be pregnant, could be delayed ovulation, could be well, I don't know.

What type of CM are you having? Did you have anything stressful happen around the time you'd usually ovulate, or get sick? Anything?

Sorry, I dont' know what to tell you!


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

My cm is egg white consistency, sometimes it is clear some times slightly cloudy..

Nothing out of the ordinary around ovulation

Thanks!!


----------



## jessiemom (Mar 11, 2005)

Pregnant would be my vote.....I am in this same boat. Had 1 period since dd2 was born 19 months ago. We were doing pull and pray and got pregnant on the first cycle.







: DH still wonders how we got pregnant.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumkenna&lucas* 
My cm is egg white consistency, sometimes it is clear some times slightly cloudy..

Nothing out of the ordinary around ovulation

Thanks!!

if you're having stretchy, slippery eggwhite cervical mucous right now, you might not have ovulated at your usual time and are now ovulating. might want to POAS though


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

I did get one hpt at dollar tree day before yesterday..It was negative, but the test line was weird..Still no period and still very slippery, clear and sometimes creamy cm..I guess I'll get another test tommorrow if no signs of AF..


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm on CD 34 with no sign of AF, and have had 3 negative tests so far. I don't know what's going on either, but we *are* TTC, so...

Hope you find out something soon!


----------

